
Developers on Google Wave - Anon84
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2009/06/04/DevelopersOnGoogleWave.aspx
======
pasbesoin
Dare's blog is still up and reachable:

<http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/>

but the particular link provided by the parent is rerouting to the obnoxious
front page at rotten.com, which some may consider NSFW. The same behavior is
observed when trying to access the post from the link on the front page of
Dare's blog.

Because of this, I'm flagging this submission. Maybe Dare can get his blog
straightened out; but in the meantime, the link is not directly useful or
appropriate.

~~~
Carnage4Life
Bah, you must share the same IP range as a particularly persistent comment
spammer I've had for years. I've disabled the redirect.

Sorry about that.

~~~
pasbesoin
Thanks. Sorry to read about your trouble. Now that I know what's going on, I
can live with the redirect if it's more expedient/effective to leave it in
place particularly over the short term.

